# elderberry extract/elixir to make for flu prep?



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I purchased a bottle of elderberry extract to use as a flu prep in the spring, because all last years berries were invested in more important (at the time) stuff, like wine and jelly. This year, we will have a bumper crop. Id like to put up some extract/elixir in half pint jars as a flu prep....does anyone have any idea how?
Thanks for any advice


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

In alternative medicine there was a great recipe from purecajunsunshine that I used- it was great! (Canned) She had a link to her blog which had a lot of information on it as well, it should be on page 2 or 3- Over at www.treeofliberty.com they had a recipe for tincture using alcohol, purecajunsunshine used sugar.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

That's because a TINCTURE is an alcohol-based herbal preparation and contains the most effecient and highest amount of herbal medicinal properties, it's also the nastiest to taste! SYRUPS are sugar/honey based, easy to get down, and much more short lived on the shelf that a tincture which will stay viable and medicinally potent for years and years ON THE SHELF. Opened syrups need refrigeration.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's the link to the recipe InHisName was talking about...(I'm working on Part Two, now):

http://purecajunsunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/everything-you-ever-wanted-to-know.html


And, here's a link to a discussion about non-alcohol elderberry syrup, and how well it works...There's also some discussion about the limitations of alcohol tinctures as well. (Many feel that alcohol tinctures work great for influenza, but not colds...On the other hand, the syrup works splendidly against both influenza and colds.) I am convinced that a well rounded medicine chest should contain both kinds of elderberry preparations for a broader spectrum of coverage.

http://thisbluemarble.com/showthread.php?t=13844





goatlady said:


> That's because a TINCTURE is an alcohol-based herbal preparation and contains the most effecient and highest amount of herbal medicinal properties, it's also the nastiest to taste! SYRUPS are sugar/honey based, easy to get down, and much more short lived on the shelf that a tincture which will stay viable and medicinally potent for years and years ON THE SHELF. Opened syrups need refrigeration.



Syrups with a low sugar concentration do need refrigeration after opening, but it is a well known fact that medicinal syrups made with a 65% or higher sugar concentration will last for many years, and needs no refrigeration even after opening. 

Although properly made alcohol tinctures and medicinal syrups (@ 65%+ sugar concentration) will last many years without spoiling, I prefer to rotate all my medicinal tincture and syrup stocks on a 6 month to one year basis for maximum possible potency. 

If for some reason, I cannot replace my stock (SHTF, or whatever), I'll hang onto the old stuff, and use it anyway. It does not go 'bad', but like all things with a finite shelf life, stuff naturally gets a wee bit weaker over time.


--Sharon


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Got this off the Christy McNealy MD site, from someone appearing to be a pharmcist:

"I do believe the elderberry extract can treat the swine flu. There are 2 &#8220;receptors&#8221; so to speak, that you can try to impair to block replication of the virus-neuramidase and hemagluttin. Alot of the pharmaceutical neuramidase inhibitors have become ineffective because of resistance developing. Elderberry supposedly blocks hemagluttination-meaning it blocks the binding of the flu viron because it binds to the hemagluttin which keeps it from being able to pierce a host cell and replicating. Elderberry doesn&#8217;t keep you from getting the flu, but it does decrease the replication of the virus, thus allowing your own immune system ttime to fight back. There is a concern of cytokine storm with avian flu and possibly this new swine flu. Elderberry can stimulate cytokine production. It&#8217;s a catch-22. However, the thought is if you get the elderberry on board fast enough and take anti-inflammatory antioxidants (such as high dose Vitamin C and tumeric), you can stave off the replication of virus before you have to worry about the pnemonia/respiratory failure and cytokine storm in the lungs.
Hope this helps."

This sounds right to me, but I am NOT a pharmacist. However, I will discuss this with one that I know personally.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Hmmm...about viral resistance to elderberry, and a couple other thoughts...here's an interesting excerpt from the elderberry thread at The Blue Marble message board, post #22, me and Canada Sue talking:

http://thisbluemarble.com/showthread.php?t=13844

-----------------------
Quote:
Originally Posted by CanadaSue 

_"About the efficacy against colds thing. Is it possible elderberry works against SOME viruses causing colds & not others? After all, colds can be caused by adenoviruses, rhinoviruses, coronoaviruses & more."_

-----------------------

Here&#8217;s my $19.95 worth:

Of course anything is possible, but I'm willing to bet 100 fine European elderberry bushes that the old fashioned elderberry syrup is effective against all the viruses that cause colds, IF it is taken immediately after exposure, and with regularity. I say this from years of experience (speaking for myself, family and friends only, as I am not a licensed health professional).

So far, so good&#8230;the only time I recall elderberry ever failing on me and mine is when we waited until full blown symptoms began before starting the regimen. It won&#8217;t &#8216;cure&#8217; a cold or flu, but it does a great job of preventing them, IF taken early enough. If we wait until full blown symptoms start, all is not lost because the elderberry syrup seems to reduce the severity and duration of infection, depending on the initial viral load and individual immunity, etc.

If I catch a cold or flu virus and treat it just a tad bit too late with the elderberry syrup regimen, I can &#8216;feel&#8217; my body fighting a much bigger battle than if I had started the treatment earlier. I can also &#8216;feel&#8217; it when it&#8217;s past time to take another dose&#8230;I start feeling worse! Within a couple of hours after a doubled-up dose, an improvement is noticeable. Others report the same thing (and no, I don&#8217;t think the placebo effect has any appreciable part in this).

I&#8217;m just an old Cajun fool, and not &#8216;up&#8217; on a ton of scientifically correct studies and notions, but I can&#8217;t help but wonder if part of the reason why elderberry works so well is that it *mechanically *disables the cold and flu viruses. If so, that means _viral resistance to the &#8216;medicine&#8216; is not likely._ Sort of like the diatomaceous earth effect...

(Diatomaceous earth kills soft bodied insects by a nontoxic mechanical action [microscopic cuts] and the bugs die by dehydration. Because DE works strictly by a mechanical and not chemically toxic action, there is no possibility of any bug becoming immune or resistant to it.)

--Sharon
----------------------------------------

To go along with the 'mechanical action' factor...


To quote from the above mentioned Christy McNealy MD site:

_"Elderberry supposedly blocks hemagluttination-meaning it blocks the binding of the flu viron because it binds to the hemagluttin which keeps it from being able to pierce a host cell and replicating."_



I could be wrong, but I see this as a drastically mechanical action! Simply put, if the virus' ability to stick to the host cell is removed, then you remove its ability to multiply. The elderberry removes the 'stickiness' factor that the virus needs to adhere to a host cell in order to inject its own DNA into it and reproduce there. 


__________________
--Sharon


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Absolutely correct PCS! viruses and most bacteria just cannot develop a rsistance to elderberry because the elderberry DOES work in a purely "mechanical" action NOT a chemical attack on the virus/bacteria. It's those "chemicals" that the "bugs" develop a internal resistance to, but, for example, a hornworm purely CANNOT develop resistance to being smashed flat!


----------



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

Is this true of all elderberries? If so, I will use the wild ones that are growing so prolifically down the road.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

goatlady said:


> Thank goodness!! That would be horrid!!!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

So far, the only variety that has been medically tested is the European variety of Sambucus *****, which bear black berries when thoroughly ripe. This is the imported kind that is sold by herb companies. For some reason, they (even American companies) never sell the black-berried American varieties, although they are abundantly available. I wonder why that is, especially since some folks report success with them, as well as with S. ***** cultivars such as 'York' and some others that are sold in plant nurseries.

The unripe berries are kinda reddish and should not be included in your medicinals, pies, jellies, wine, etc.

Berry collection tips: Use a fork to 'comb' the berries from the umbrels, it'll make the going that much easier. You might want to wear protective gloves when handling elderberries. They stain everything a lovely shade of purple! 

There have been some who report that the blue-black American varieties also work, although I have not (yet) had any personal experience with them. If I find any growing near me, I might 'experiment' with it during 'ordinary' times but not during pandemic times, if I can help it...but that's just me.

I would not use any cultivars that are sold as ornamentals. They may not be very effective, as they are selectively bred for beauty, not medicine.

Stay away from red berries! They're poisonous.


Pssttt...if you use my recipe for making syrup or juice, keep in mind the recipe calls for dried berries. If you use fresh berries, the ratio for fresh berries is different. Herbally speaking, the general rule of thumb is to use twice the amount of fresh berries as you would dried. 



jlxian said:


> Is this true of all elderberries? If so, I will use the wild ones that are growing so prolifically down the road.


----------



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

Many thanks Cajun Sunshine for your explanation. This is what I have read, but wanted to see if anyone had had success with other varieties. 

I may try it anyway since there are so many elderberries growing near our place. 

And thanks for your warnings about proportions in dry versus fresh berries.


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

This is a little off-topic, but where is a good place to buy the plants? I've seen a few places that sell elderberry shrubs but I'm not sure which ones would be best to get. And now that I will finally have a place for them, I'd love to plant some!  Of course, I'll probably have to throw nets over them to keep the birds from eating all my elderberries. 

Any good sources? (sorry to go off-topic; seems like you all would know the answer though)


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Kathleen, I purchased some from gurneys that are thriving, I think they may have two varieties. We have tons wild here too.
Plant where they will get plenty of water. I read once if you dig a well where an elder bush is growing, you will hit water in 25 feet or so


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## liz08 (Dec 3, 2008)

In my research regarding elderberries and the H1N1 flu, I haven't come across anything about a resistance of the flu to the elderberry. What I have read is that some are concerned about a cytokine storm, which would mean that the virus could mutate in such a way that it would attack healthier immune systems even harder. In that case, it would not be advisable to take anything like elderberries. However, that is not currently the case, and I'm sure we will hear about it if the virus mutates. In the meantime, we're definitely stocking up on elderberry extract (don't make it ourselves) for the winter and will be taking it until advised not to.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I make it, works great if you take it before you have the full fledged flu. If you wait too long, then a tea of yarrow (wild)/mint/honey works better. I take both if I get sick. I make my elderberry tincture from local wild plants. Use vodka, NOT brandy. Vodka tastes like nasty cough syrup, brandy is much worse......I made both. Brandy is only used after the vodka/elderberry tincture is gone. 

Definitely don't have to worry about the kids drinking it for fun, although some idiots do like to chug robitussin.


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

Beaglebiz,

If you already have jelly made from your elderberries, won't that work in place of an elixir for now? After all, it's still elderberries preserved with sugar. Adding sure jell wouldn't undo any of the beneficial properties, would it? 

I have a friend who tells a story about passing out spoonfuls of storebought elderberry jelly to sick coworkers in a pinch, and that it worked.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

beaglady said:


> Beaglebiz,
> 
> If you already have jelly made from your elderberries, won't that work in place of an elixir for now? After all, it's still elderberries preserved with sugar. Adding sure jell wouldn't undo any of the beneficial properties, would it?
> 
> I have a friend who tells a story about passing out spoonfuls of storebought elderberry jelly to sick coworkers in a pinch, and that it worked.


Funny you should ask 
we had so many elderberries we made jelly, wine, tincture in vodka, and dehydrated some. The tincture has a foul taste , while the wine is oh so yummy. I think I like your idea much better than that awful tincture


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Wouldn't cooking destroy some of the good stuff? Especially cooking and then canning? 

The vodka tincture should mellow out to a cough syrup taste in a month or so.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I need some elderberries. The chickens got my first plantings and the goats got the second.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

goatlady said:


> That's because a TINCTURE is an alcohol-based herbal preparation and contains the most effecient and highest amount of herbal medicinal properties, it's also the nastiest to taste! SYRUPS are sugar/honey based, easy to get down, and much more short lived on the shelf that a tincture which will stay viable and medicinally potent for years and years ON THE SHELF. Opened syrups need refrigeration.


Could you re-can the syrup to extend it's shelf life?


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Not exactly sure what you are asking? Do you mean re-can after you have opened a jar of syrup and have left-overs? Maybe consider putting the syrup in smaller jars to start with so there are no "left-oers." Most herbal folks are NOT sure if or how heat effects the medicinal properties of herb preps, so most err on the side of caution and use as little heat as possible for the shortest time wich is basically why I try to stick with tinctures which use no heat at all in the preparation or storage processes. I must admit the syrup goes down a LOT easier than the tincture in the elderberry preparations.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

Recipe for alcohol tincture:

Clean Quart Jar 
Add 1/4 pound dried elderberries (Must be Sambucus *****)
Now fill to top with vodka. Put lid on tight.
Store in a dark cupboard and shake once every few days.
Label and date your jar.
Let it sit for at least 30 days before you strain it.
You can use it without straining it too, and it will just continue to 
get stronger.

Preventative - Adult - 1 teaspoon in water once a day
Children scale back by weight.


----------

